# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  SA\VE: Conceptos de seguros de transportes para el sector frutícola

## SA\VE

*SA\VE Insurance Broker* es un bróker de seguros alemán con base en Hamburgo especializado en los Seguros de Transporte Internacional de Fruta y Productos Perecederos, contando con oficinas en Chile, Argentina, Sudáfrica y España. Aseguramos carga que salga desde Argentina, Brasil, Chile, Costa Rica, Colombia y Perú, hacía cualquier destino en el mundo. 
Parte de nuestro servicio es identificar, cuantificar y mantener los riesgos bajo control. 
Creamos e implementamos soluciones adaptadas a las necesidades de cada cliente, empleando la combinación más efectiva de seguros hechos a la medida, a escala global y con un manejo y gestión de siniestros eficientes y efectiva. 
La seguridad se garantiza a través de aseguradores de primer nivel y de alto estándar del mercado de seguros Alemán 
Evitar pérdidas o daños a menudo es imposible, pero lo importante es contar con un equipo de primera en el manejo de los siniestros para su negocio, podemso ofrecerle la representación optima de sus intereses en caso de pérdidas o daños, y la tramitación competente del manejo del siniestro.
En conjunto con nuestra red mundial de peritos, le brindamos la seguridad que usted necesita: beneficio de seguros altamente confiables, diseñados de manera individual para sus productos. 
Defenderemos sus derechos ante terceros, brindando asistencia en caso de responsabilidad de terceros. Su mercancía será inspeccionada por peritos que trabajan diariamente con productos perecederos.  Falla del equipo de frío del contenedor.jpg Contaminación de fruta por fuga de petroleo en el barco.jpg Accidente camino a puerto en BS AS - ARG.jpg 
Con nuestra experiencia en todo el mundo, usted puede confiar que SA\VE no solo asegura su negocio, sino que también cuenta con un concepto comprobado de manejo de siniestros.  *Las coberturas de  SA\VE:*​  Cubren cualquier daño o pérdida que sufra las frutas frescas y perecederas, ya sea en transportes refrigerados, atmósferas controladas o contenedores ventilados, desde y hacia cualquier parte del mundo y de bodega a bodega.Cubre daños de mercancía por demorasCubre Daños a las mercancías por demoras previas a la iniciación del viajes marítimoCubre un porcentaje del daño financiero  ocasionado por una demora aun cuando la mercancía no hubiera sufrido daño físicoCubre los gastos en los que debiera incurrirse para no perjudicar la marca registrada después de que la mercancía haya llegado dañada debido a un riesgo asegurado, es decir gastos de re embalaje para neutralizar la marca.Cubre daños por diferencias de temperatura durante el transporte aunque no haya detención del equipo de frío. El mundo está cada vez más acelerado por la globalización y los mercado estrechamente vinculados, y es importante contar con herramientas que nos protejan.  *Contactos:  * Leon López Diez Canseco lld@save-hh.de 
Niels C. Otte nco@save-hh.de  *Visite nuestra web: SA\VE * save4.jpgTemas similares: El abastecimiento sostenible de agua es de vida o muerte para la industria frutícola Artículo: Hoy se inaugura taller de seguros agrarios asociados a fenómenos climáticos busco empresa de transportes para movilizar productos agricolas Artículo: Invertirán 16 mil millones de dólares en infraestructura de transportes Compañías aseguradoras crean seguros innovadores ante cambios climáticos

----------


## SA\VE

Estimados miembros de AgroFórum, compartimos con orgullo algunas de las cifras alcanzadas por nuestra empresa en Perú.  
A continuación el monto total asegurado por *SA\VE Insurance Broker* de exportaciones de frutas frescas peruanas, así como el total del monto asegurado por nosotros en las exportaciones de palta y cítricos.  SAVE - Expertos en Transporte de Perecibles - Be on the SAVE side_Página_05.jpgSAVE - Expertos en Transporte de Perecibles - Be on the SAVE side_Página_06.jpgSAVE - Expertos en Transporte de Perecibles - Be on the SAVE side_Página_07.jpg

----------


## SA\VE

Y las cifras totales aseguradas por nosotros en las exportaciones de uvas, mangos y arándanos provenientes del Perú.  SAVE - Expertos en Transporte de Perecibles - Be on the SAVE side_Página_08.jpgSAVE - Expertos en Transporte de Perecibles - Be on the SAVE side_Página_09.jpgSAVE - Expertos en Transporte de Perecibles - Be on the SAVE side_Página_10.jpg

----------


## SA\VE

*Coberturas y Manejo de Reclamos * SA\VE ofrece diferentes tipos de cobertura por el daño o pérdida que sufra su fruta durante el proceso de exportación.  *Cláusulas de refrigeración*  Daño o malfuncionamiento del equipo de frío.Mala programación del equipo de frío. *Cláusulas por demoras*  Daños por demoras > 4 días en transporte marítimo.Daños por demoras > 24 horas en transporte aéreo.Daños por demoras previas a la iniciación del viajePérdidad de mercado *Cláusulas de protección de marca*  Gastos de neutralización *Cláusulas de tratamiento de refrigeración*  Pérdida financiera por cambios en el mercadoCostos del reenvío de fruta a otro destino.
Trabajamos con dos redes de peritos, que solo se dedican a temas de productos congelados (HDG, DPS)  *Reclamos*  Representación localHead Surveyor a nivel mundial, con representaciones en todo el munfo, evitando la molestia de buscar peritos en destinos alejadosIgualdad de criterio para los siniestrosAtención 24/7 *Contacto:   Leon López Diez Canseco lld@save-hh.de 
Niels C. Otte nco@save-hh.de*

----------

